# mon premier aquarium (Les premiers pas d'un aquariophile)



## tagliatelle (Oct 13, 2001)

Ça commence presque toujours par le petit poisson rouge qu'on a gagné tout bêtement à la tombola ou ramené de la fête foraine.
    Que faire de << Bubulle >> qui, de son sac en plastique vous regarde sur le côté? On ne va tout de même pas le jeter! Ça vit un poisson! Allons, il faut lui trouver un bocal... avec un peu de sable ou de gravier dans le fond et une plante verte pour faire plus joli.
      Et voilà, c'est parti. Notre poisson rouge entame son tour du monde à lui.
      Et puis on se prend à observer ce nouveau pensionnaire: il dort toujours au même endroit, il vient attendre sa nourriture à l'heure coutumière...
       Il n'a pas l'air trop malheureux ce poisson rouge; il est même assez décoratif dans sa boule à plante verte, du moins quand on a pris la peine de changer l'eau régulièrement, car un poisson, ça pollue aussi!
       Et c'est alors qu'on commence à penser à un habitat plus perfectionné. Eh oui, pour que l'eau demeure limpide sans qu'on ait à la charger sans arrêt, un filtrage s'avère nécessaire. Il existe des modèles de filtres ronds pour les boules...
       Bref, c'est ainsi qu'un beau jour on se retrouve dans un magasin d'aquariophilie et qu'on commence à s'intéresser aux vrais aquariums. Car, quand on a son petit poisson, qu'on le nourrit, qu'on le soigne, on se dit qu'après tout il serait plus à l'aise dans un espace un peu plus vaste lui offrant de quoi se dérouiller les nageoires, et plus heureux peut-être avec quelques compagnons.
        Alors, pourquoi ne pas faire l'acquisition d'un bel aquarium, avec éclairage incorporé, qui participerait au décor de la maison?
        Mais, pour réussir son premier aquarium, il faut appliquer un certain nombre de principes:
- le choix d'un aquarium, la façon de l'installer correctement;
- les sols qui conviennent;
- le décor le mieux adapté, à la fois esthétique et utilitaire;
- le système d'aération, le filtrage, l'éclairage;
- l'entretien de l'aquarium et le maintien de son équilibre, car en effet, il arrive que l'eau se trouble, devienne verte ou jaunâtre et il faut savoir pourquoi afin d'y remédier;
- la manière de bien nourrir les poissons et de les soigner en cas de maladie.


----------



## ~vert (Oct 13, 2001)

Mon poisson est nomme "mon petit chou chou"....


----------



## ScottW (Oct 14, 2001)

Ce qu'il a dit!


----------



## mrplatre182 (Oct 20, 2001)

MOi j'avais un poisson rouge qui tait devenu tout blanc .


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 20, 2001)

Je ne parle france. Je ne pleure pa! All the french I know. What's this tread about?


----------



## ~vert (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kristjan _
> *Je ne parle france. Je ne pleure pa! All the french I know. What's this tread about? *


*Fish!* 


_well..., a fish and aqauriums, initially._


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 20, 2001)

And yeah, "vert" means green, doesn't it?


----------



## ~vert (Oct 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kristjan _
> *And yeah, "vert" means green, doesn't it? *


Yes, but it's actually short for 'vertigo'. The green is a little play on the nickname...


----------

